# Rivers2Oceans



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone been yet? They just opened and aren't fully stocked yet but we got some amazing deals and really look forward to going back! Huge, huge potential here. The owner is Ryan, from Aquatic Kingdom.

http://www.r2oaquariums.com/


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

What sort of livestock is there?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Not much in livestock yet. I believe he said they were coming in this week...


----------



## Pius (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm...another fish store on dundas... seems like Ryan decided to venture on his own again.

Will take a look when he starts stocking live stock.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I've always liked Ryan when he was running Where's The Reef. Aquatic Kingdom isn't my cup of tea so I have drifted away from them. Glad to know he's back focusing on keeping a good hobbyist shop rather than a big box blah. 

Went by today and the new store looks very nice. Not complete yet but I'm sure it will get there. He will have a freshwater section as well, that would be interesting to see. I'm very excited about the prospects of this new place.

He's having a grand opening sale, the prices are REALLY good...


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

wow, thats pretty close to Dixie station.
Looks like I'll pay this place a visit tonight after work


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

zenafish said:


> Aquatic Kingdom isn't my cup of tea so I have drifted away from them.


It was OK until I spend 2 hours driving and gas after wrong replay from the store
Will never go there again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aquatic Kingdom or R2R?



sig said:


> It was OK until I spend 2 hours driving and gas after wrong replay from the store
> Will never go there again


----------



## klila (May 6, 2011)

I think initially they had the wrong address on the website earlier (it's fixed now). I was there on Sunday, picked up a few pieces of coral. No fish yet, just coral, he is waiting for the water to stabilize.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

carmenh said:


> Aquatic Kingdom or R2R?


Aquatic Kingdom

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Went by there today to check it out around 12 and it was closed?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

endlessblue said:


> Went by there today to check it out around 12 and it was closed?


The website says it's open from 1pm-9pm Mon, Wed, Thurs, and Fri.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Finally, a store that posts online specials in the west end! I can't wait to visit!

Also Re: Aquatic Kingdom, it pissed me off that they never updated their website. They should have developed that out a long time ago to draw in traffic. Specials would have helped them.


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

Went there on saturday, they had great prices he is stocking slowly because the systems are new, but already very nice selection. Ryan is very nice and helpfull. I got 2 fire fish dotyback and some snails, I asked if he could hold the marine beta for me because I wanted to read about the fish more and also wanted to wait and see how will she do, (because the shipment came the day before) and he said no problem. The fish are doing great. I can't wait to see the weekend special again, I was always so jealous of the great deals SUM had, now finally we will have some great deals in Mississauga.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

violet said:


> I can't wait to see the weekend special again, I was always so jealous of the great deals SUM had, now finally we will have some great deals in Mississauga.


This could spell disaster for my wallet


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

PACMAN said:


> This could spell disaster for my wallet


Plus it is on the weekend husband is home


----------



## endlessblue (Oct 21, 2011)

Check out AP the store now being forced to move and livestock liquidated!!!


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Ryan's store was shut down by the mall owner as it was in competition with the Reef Raft around the corner in the same mall. He was sub leasing from another store. To bad things did not work out.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

He is looking for a new store and will be moving soon.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Any update? I definitely want this store to exist, since it's soo close to me!


----------

